# Strait blade vs Vplow



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi guys new to the site and I’m also new to the industry I plowed for a friend for 2 years. Then subbed for another 2 elsewhere and last year I branched out and plowed for myself. So I’m no expert but I do have some experience. In all my experience I’ve always ran a strait blade.

last year I was completely booked up and I really didn’t have any extra time to take on any extra work. This year almost all of my accounts came back so I really don’t have much room to grow my book of business. So I’m looking at ways to try and make my self more efficient so I have room to grow befor adding a second truck.

I currently run a 08 Silverado 2500 short bed extended cab with a 7’ 6” boss. I’m think about putting on a boss dxt on it or just putting wings on the strait (also considering putting wings on the V)

Boss claims that a v-plow will cut my plow times by at least 30% possibly up to 60%

What do you guys think will I really see a large change in my plow times switching to a v? My book of business is about 60/40 commercial/residential and my commercial lots are not that big.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

A V plow in scoop mode is definitely more efficient than a straight blade, but if you can put wings on your existing plow, that will also be much more efficient than you currently are. 

If you’re otherwise happy with your current plow and it’s in good condition, I’d try adding wings first before spending $6,000 on a new plow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

seville009 said:


> A V plow in scoop mode is definitely more efficient than a straight blade, but if you can put wings on your existing plow, that will also be much more efficient than you currently are.
> 
> If you're otherwise happy with your current plow and it's in good condition, I'd try adding wings first before spending $6,000 on a new plow.


This. And when you decide to jump to the V, you can keep the straight blade as a backup, or for a second truck.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> Boss claims that a v-plow will cut my plow times by at least 30% possibly up to 60%


Bunch of BS that is. Don't believe that. This is both true and not true. A v-plow is not necessarily more efficient, it's more versatile. It all depends on the size, layout and the amount of/and suitable staging areas of your snow-piles. There are times it's actually not better than a v-plow...reason being you'll get a better scrape with a straight plow than a v-plow.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> This. And when you decide to jump to the V, you can keep the straight blade as a backup, or for a second truck.


Thanks guys for all the response!

This is probably one of the bigger factors of me swaying to a new plow vs just adding wings to my existing plow. In my lawn care business I have 2 of everything just incase something breaks I can continue without having to wait on parts. Last winter I was lucky and nothing broke down and i think it would be naive of me to think that this year will go smooth too.

So do you guys think Ill see a big increase in production. I mean most of my Parking lots take me an hour each 30% would mean I save about 20min an hour that would open my schedule quite a bit.

I have a second question, For a strait blade what is the most important thing to do as far as preventive maintenance.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> I have a second question, For a strait blade what is the most important thing to do as far as preventive maintenance.


Pretty much the same as any plow - change the fluid annually, look at your hoses and hose ends to make sure they're in good shape, electrical connections tight and clean, check for cracks in the frame, etc


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Luther said:


> Bunch of BS that is. Don't believe that. This is both true and not true. A v-plow is not necessarily more efficient, it's more versatile. It all depends on the size, layout and the amount of/and suitable staging areas of your snow-piles. There are times it's actually not better than a v-plow...reason being you'll get a better scrape with a straight plow than a v-plow.


My V scraps hard pack much better then my straight ever did. Most likely because it weighs twice as much as the straight plow. If a v plow isn't scrapping well most likely it isn't set up right.

OP, remember one simple fact. A v plow can be a straight blade, a straight blade can never be a V plow.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just my 2 cents but even though you can work a v blade like a straight blade the hinge in the middle breaks up the windrowing effect that a straight blade has.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

kimber750 said:


> My V scraps hard pack much better then my straight ever did. Most likely because it weighs twice as much as the straight plow. If a v plow isn't scrapping well most likely it isn't set up right.


My BOSS V is set up well. Brand new cutting edges have to be slightly worn before it scrapes as well as it can. Once the cutting edges are beyond their prime (but well before you need to replace them) they don't scrape as well as a straight blade when it's in straight mode. Not sure what kind of Vplow and straight plow you're referring to, but my 8'2" DTX only weighs 63lbs more than an 8' Western. No where near twice as much.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> My BOSS V is set up well. Brand new cutting edges have to be slightly worn before it scrapes as well as it can. Once the cutting edges are beyond their prime (but well before you need to replace them) they don't scrape as well as a straight blade when it's in straight mode. Not sure what kind of Vplow and straight plow you're referring to, but my 8'2" DTX only weighs 63lbs more than an 8' Western. No where near twice as much.


Have you tried filing them?

Maybe a good "punishment" for @Defcon 5 for losing spinners.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

No new cutting edge works well until it is worn in. I prefer the drop the plow at highway speed to break in a new cutting edge, preferably next to a Prius method of wearing a new edge in. 

Agree they windrow as well as a straight blade, take to big of a bite and start to get spill over. Wings improve this greatly.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Luther said:


> Not sure what kind of Vplow and straight plow you're referring to, but my 8'2" DTX only weighs 63lbs more than an 8' Western. No where near twice as much.


Where are you getting that from? When I just looked, the 8' Western is at 683, the 8.2 DXT is at 920. That's not double but a hell of a lot more than 63 lbs


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Where are you getting your information from?
My Boss 8'2" steel DXT weighs in at 868lbs
Our 8' Western Pro Plus comes in at 805lbs
63lb difference


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I went from Meyer ST to Fisher XV.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750 said:


> I went from Meyer ST to Fisher XV.


I'll bet you regret that decision...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Luther said:


> Where are you getting your information from?
> My Boss 8'2" steel DXT weighs in at 868lbs
> Our 8' Western Pro Plus comes in at 805lbs
> 63lb difference


The Western and Boss websites


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I couldn't get the whole thing in the screen shot, but the second column is the 8' at 668


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I couldn't get the whole thing in the screen shot, but the second column is the 8' at 668


Sure...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I didn’t say the stainless DTX I said the steel DTX 

You’re also not looking at the correct Western I’m referring to.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Luther said:


> I didn't say the stainless DTX I said the steel DTX


My bad. I actually didn't realize there was such a huge weight difference between the ms and so. I should have known that


----------



## Hoshiwaa15 (Jan 4, 2017)

I used a boss 7'6 with wings for 8 years and it was a great combo and did very well. On my new truck I was going to put an 8'with wings but the price difference between the straight and the DXT was alot smaller then I expected. Went with the V strictly for resale when the time comes, all the big superplowers want to be big time and only want V's. 

So if buying new you might as well pull the trigger on a V, if used you can pick up very gently used straights for a good price and throw som wings on and you'll do just fine with anything. Sometimes people forget to keep it simple.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

What about a expandable plow instead of a v?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Western1 said:


> What about a expandable plow instead of a v?


Like the one Western invented???


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

You can get a Boss V to scrape almost as good as a straight with some attack angle adjusting on the bumper stop plate and good return springs...

And Boss is actually responsible for the expandable plow craze...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Boss owns Cummings???


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Boss owns Cummings???


No, Toro owns Cummings and Boss owns the patent for the flip up Dodge tow mirrors...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

What did we do before the “V” plow was invented???...I guess nobody plowed


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

I plow in a Cummins truck with tow mirrors and a Boss V plow and own a toro push mower..... does that make me a superplower?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Robinson_Cnst said:


> I plow in a Cummins truck with tow mirrors and a Boss V plow and own a toro push mower..... does that make me a superplower?


Depends. What do you own for jagoof lights?


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

cwren2472 said:


> Depends. What do you own for jagoof lights?


Just got the $100 swirlybob light from Rural King

Guess i'll keep working at it


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Robinson_Cnst said:


> I plow in a Cummins truck with tow mirrors and a Boss V plow and own a toro push mower..... does that make me a superplower?


Are your tow mirrors up or down that will make the final decision...


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are your tow mirrors up or down that will make the final decision...


They are out right now and I dont have on a trailer. Did I mention they are chrome with lights?


----------

